# Tulah is 15 weeks old! (Malinois)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Her obedience video from this weekend. 

https://vimeo.com/86269191

She's growing!!! About 21 pounds now. I found it funny that Carma weighed about the same at this age.






Lovin' on her daddy




She's got quite the personality. Always messing with somebody 


And she's very persistent.






Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

She is so cute! I am half tempted to give 2 of the pictures captions right now, but I am going to restrain myself. :blush:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretty girl! and great pictures & video!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Love those pics!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love all of your dogs, such a beautiful pack! :wub:

That picture of Tulah and Aiden gets me everytime!! :wub:


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Definitely such great pics. Awesome video too!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

What a sweet face!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

She's a little pistol!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Tulah's looking great! Love to see your videos, they help motivate me a lot! XD

Can I ask what the backing up/finger cue when you're knelt down is for? 

Her dumbbell shaping looks great! Patton is severely lacking in that department.


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm so jealous, your new mal looks awesome !!!
Well, all of your dogs looks great.
But Aiden's my fav :wub:


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

:wub: She's a little temptress :wub:


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

:wub: She's ADORABLE! Love Malinois!!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

She's such a little sweetheart....

My fiance said NO to another Mali/Dutchie/Dobie........ until I come home with a puppy that is


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> Tulah's looking great! Love to see your videos, they help motivate me a lot! XD
> 
> Can I ask what the backing up/finger cue when you're knelt down is for?
> 
> Her dumbbell shaping looks great! Patton is severely lacking in that department.


Thanks! The back up trick is just a silly trick I like to teach to puppies. Although I will say, I have started incorporating positions into Carma's back up trick and it has actually improved the accuracy of her positions out of motion for IPO.


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

She's so pretty! I love the last picture.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks! The back up trick is just a silly trick I like to teach to puppies. Although I will say, I have started incorporating positions into Carma's back up trick and it has actually improved the accuracy of her positions out of motion for IPO.


How did you begin to teach the back up trick? I'd like to teach that to my boy!


----------

